# How do I disable Sos call system failure



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Hi

I have a retrofitted nbt in my f30 bmw.
All works find accept I always get the error sos call system failure.
I don't have sos fitted, hence the error.
Is there anybody out there that knows how I can disable this unit e-sys?

What option code is the sos system part of?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try setting KOMBI => ST_ECAL_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try setting KOMBI => ST_ECAL_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv.


Hello, I have same problem and coded kombi but the error still on :dunno:
any help?
Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I've the same problem with a retrofitted 6WB in a F07 from a friend of mine. After installation of the cluster the SOS error is allways there.

CU Oliver


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

I have both ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT are setted to nicht_aktiv.
There is no SOS system failure.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I didn't code ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT
I will give them a shot. Thx.

CU Oliver


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

avgor said:


> I have both ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT are setted to nicht_aktiv.
> There is no SOS system failure.


Thank you , the error go off now :thumbup:


----------



## amritanshukar (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I am having the same issue about on HU_CIC. The SOS error came out of no where, I did not code anything to get that error. I tried setting ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT to nicht_aktiv but the SOS malfunction error still does not go away. Any help ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

One solution is:

Add HO-Word TELD in the VO and code Kombi with it.

CU Oliver


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

hello, i need to remove the sos error message as well. Do i need the tokenmaster to do that or can i just do it with esys and psdzdat lite version? thanks


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

do i need tokenmasters to delete the sos or can i just simply do it with esys lite or do i need full version?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Add a HO-Word and code the kombi can be done without any launcher.

CU Oliver


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

I tried setting ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT to nicht_aktiv but the SOS malfunction error is still on.

MILKYWAY where do i add HO-Word? and do is write as ( HO-WORD)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmydesigner said:


> I tried setting ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT to nicht_aktiv but the SOS malfunction error is still on.
> 
> MILKYWAY where do i add HO-Word? and do is write as ( HO-WORD)


Edit FA, under HO-Wort section, Add "TELD", and then use it to VO Code Kombi.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

jmydesigner said:


> I tried setting ST_ECAL_ALIVE and ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT to nicht_aktiv but the SOS malfunction error is still on.
> 
> MILKYWAY where do i add HO-Word? and do is write as ( HO-WORD)


Hello!

I replied to your PN.

CU Oliver


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

thanks to both of you, i will try your method and let you know.


----------



## amritanshukar (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I added a section TELD under HO-WORD and when I started to write the FA file, the process was successfully done. 

Still the Emergency call malfunction error.

Thanks for the help so far.

Any thoughts?


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

I have the same problem, after add TELD and VO kombi, cmb_ecall, cmb-media, cic, still have the same fault "Emergency call malfunction"
Something else need to be code ?


----------



## lubeto13 (Aug 13, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Edit FA, under HO-Wort section, Add "TELD", and then use it to VO Code Kombi.


Hello, I did exactly the same steps, but without result.
The SOS malfunction is still on the dash. The car is F25 with CiC.
What can I do now?


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

There is a battery in the telematics box in the trunk that eventually wears out. Folks that haven't done any retrofitting should start by replacing the battery. It literally takes less than a minute to replace.


----------

